# "Thanks!"



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I went into our local WaWa store for my morning coffee and a guy held the door for us. I was the only person to say, "Thank you" to him. Whatever happened to some good old fashion manners in America? We are creating a generation of pigs in peeps skin! :-x


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Move to Texas, the ****ers say it non stop. LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You know Howard, I lived in a few different areas of our country during my lifetime including the northern east coast, the midwest and southwest.

I've been in North Idaho for most of the last approx. 30 years. I don't think that would have happened here. People are still fairly courteous in these parts.

A cousin of mine from Houston was spending Christmas with us one year. We happened to be shopping downtown latter in the day on Christmas Eve. 

I remember him marveling at stranger pedestrians who passed by wishing us Merry Christmas.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I went into our local WaWa store for my morning coffee and a guy held the door for us. I was the only person to say, "Thank you" to him. Whatever happened to some good old fashion manners in America? We are creating a generation of pigs in peeps skin! :-x


Maybe there are more people into schH than we think.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I went into our local WaWa store for my morning coffee and a guy held the door for us. I was the only person to say, "Thank you" to him. Whatever happened to some good old fashion manners in America? We are creating a generation of pigs in peeps skin! :-x


A guy held the door??

What is WaWa?


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A guy held the door??


HAHAHA 
That was great! I needed that.


I hate that crap too, you try to be polite and you hold the door, then some F*@#$*SSS act like it's your job. I want to slam it in their faces then...Q#[email protected]

Jeff must be rubbing off on me 
Julie


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Julie Blanding said:


> HAHAHA
> That was great! I needed that.
> 
> 
> ...


STOP! The image is KILLING ME!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A guy held the door??
> 
> What is WaWa?


LOL, I took it as Wal Mart....

Here in my town, everyone still waves at each other while driving. And I am talking full hand wave and not a one finger deal either.....\\/ 

Doors held open, carrying heavy stuff for you, stopping so you can cross the street (crosswalk or not), calling during or after bad weather to make sure their neighbors are okay or to see if they need anything, coming in the middle of the night when our ambulance gets stuck with their tractors    to pull us out, planning cattle round ups and brandings together so we can all attend the others to help and so on. 


It's great!!!! 

Then I go two hours away to the "big city" and 99% of the people are assholes.....humpf....go figure. :-k :-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It's pretty polite where I live too, even if it is a town of 50 thousand and we don't have a lot of cattle roundups or brandings. 

We don't have a Wa Wa, so I didn't get the nickname.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WAWA = gas station.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WAWA = gas station.


coffee from a gas station? I wouldn't give my kid wawa from a WaWa


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like I'll have to dust off the saddle and drive me some sheep out your way Carol. And other than a few speeders, spit'n on the sidewalk is the other high crime.\\/


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WAWA = gas station.



huh???? please explain...having a "stupid moment".... 8-[ :smile:


CRAP...nevermind Jeff, I had a smart moment and re-read the thread.... feel free to make fun of me guys.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> huh???? please explain...having a "stupid moment".... 8-[ :smile:


I googled it:

http://www.wawa.com/WawaWeb/


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I googled it:
> 
> http://www.wawa.com/WawaWeb/



Looks like a cool place.

Meet you at the WaWa next to the WaMu


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Meet you at the WaWa next to the WaMu


:lol: :lol:

Weally.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What the wuck are you guys talking about.:-D


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and cabin fever hasn't EVEN set in yet.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You know what I hate? You go out of your way to let people in during traffic and in return, NO COURTESY WAVE! :evil:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok you haters, pick on the social setting of all times...but WaWa Rules! You get coffee, food, gas, and no Krispie Kreme girls!  And no thank youz, thank ya'll, thank goodness, thanks but no thanks, thanksgiving dinners, thankless service, and thanks all folks!!!! #-o  :lol: ​


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Maren...#-o Duh....:-\" Oh didn't see ya!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe it's a yan----- uh Northern thing. Cause down here, we'll be a thankin' ya. In my neck of the woods we still wave as people drive by, say howdy even to folks we don't know and yes ma'am and no sir to those we do. If what Howard is talking about is all part of becoming more civilized, I'll pass, thank ya.

DFrost


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

It is a yankee thing. NYer's are just rude. I wasn't brought up that way, but when you see it everyday it's hard not to throw it back at 'em. I lived in N.C. for a few years, and it was nice to see polite people..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Maybe it's a yan-----
> DFrost



Hmmmm. What is he trying to say?

Yin and _yang_?

Martin _Yan_ ("Yan Can Cook)?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I have to watch what I say, as Cara (4.5 year old) will pick it up.

If I hold the door open for someone and they do not say thatnk, I will say directly, "your welcome". I do get funny looks on that and some embarassed ones.

Cara does say please, thank you and you are welcome. And is even more direct that I am. At Cracker Barrel the other weekend, she held the door open for a couple in their 50's. They said nothing to her - she loudly stated to them "That is bad manners. You are supposed to say thank you.!" They scurried away as I said, "she is 100% correct. What a great example"


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I googled it:
> 
> http://www.wawa.com/WawaWeb/


OMG! I thought he was talking about Wal-Mart! :lol: :lol: I was wondering why Howard would go to Wal-Mart for coffee!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I make all of my students (850 +) use proper manners when speaking to each other and adults. They MUST say yes sir, no sir, yes ma'am no ma'am. But I also model it for them by being just as polite to them, provided they are not getting chewed out for something (still a coach deep down inside).
I will still hold the door and still refer to people as sir or ma'am. And I make both of my children do all of these things as well. Oh and by the way I was born and raised in Brooklyn N.Y. Definitely makes me a Yankee (except I am a Mets fan).

Terry


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

kim guidry said:


> OMG! I thought he was talking about Wal-Mart! :lol: :lol: I was wondering why Howard would go to Wal-Mart for coffee!



I thought he was talking about wawa world too.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> OMG! I thought he was talking about Wal-Mart! :lol: :lol: I was wondering why Howard would go to Wal-Mart for coffee!


I knew it...a natural blond!  Now coffee tech, (also spelled "kuphy") where's my brew?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

do you guys know there is a forum for working kuphy people? 

http://www.coffeegeek.com/forums


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris, *Thanks *for the info...now I'm not all steamed up. Still a little bitter though! ;-)


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I always say thanks when someone holds the door for me. I also am the holder, as I try to be a gentleman like my late mother taught me to be, and most of the time people will thank you. Funny, it's the women who are less likely to say anything to me. No, I'm not holding the door for you because I want your phone number, I'm doing it because it's polite!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Both a holder and a thanker here! Not all that uncommon. Same with letting someone in when the traffic is heavy. 
Still enough A$$holes out there to ruin a day though. 
You don't see it much in the younger set though.
One of my sisters lived in Little Rock Arkansas when her kids were growing up. When she moved back she got a letter from one of her son's teachers. Seems she though he was being a smart ass with all the yes mam and no mam. 
That's a sad commentary!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> ...Still enough A$$holes out there to ruin a day though.
> You don't see it much in the younger set though....


Bob and Dan if we don't set the example and plant the seed, then who will do it? So many times, I see older people who are either caught up in their own little world or who have "lost" their manners, the door is held and NOTHING is said. Sometimes I fall back to the dark side and say, "*You're welcome!"* It catches them off guard and then you get the thank you.#-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Bob and Dan if we don't set the example and plant the seed, then who will do it? So many times, I see older people who are either caught up in their own little world or who have "lost" their manners, the door is held and NOTHING is said. Sometimes I fall back to the dark side and say, "*You're welcome!"* It catches them off guard and then you get the thank you.#-o


So true! I know my own three kids are pretty well up on their manners. I think the 5 grankids are to. I will say that the three I babysit for (6-3-2) don't get fed lunch if I don't get a please and thank you. :lol: :lol:
I'll teach them evil lil yard rats! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> .... the door is held and NOTHING is said. Sometimes I fall back to the dark side and say, "*You're welcome!"* It catches them off guard and then you get the thank you.#-o


And it's even more effective if we say "You're welcome" in a nice smiley friendly voice as if the oafs had actually said "Thank you." :lol:

Saying it sarcastically can give them an excuse for being defensive. But the nice way -- they have no place to go with that except for a shamefaced "Thank you."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If they don't say thank you that's when you grabem by the back of the neck in one hand and take the door in the other hand and whap! whap! whap! really fast. Then when they go to the ground ya ki........errr..........Nevermind!  :grin:
Forgot my meds this morning! 8-[ 8-[ 8-[ :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> If they don't say thank you that's when you grabem by the back of the neck in one hand and take the door in the other hand and whap! whap! whap! really fast. ...


Oh, I like that method too! :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Good cop, bad cop...
Connie preaching good and Bob modeling tough LOVE! Yeah feeling *thankful* at this time!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I never was good at the "good cop" thing. 
My son is always commenting "where was all this motivational crap when I was growing up".  
Now I'm just a nice old granpa! O :twisted: O


----------

